# Buying a new rig tomorrow, 2 choices.



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 20, 2009)

I am buying a new rig monday morning(YAY) and i have 2 choices. I am not on a budget but i only want to spend 300 dollars, thats my limit. So lets stick to these 2 choices , just wanted to ask on different forums which is the best choice. Also both rigs has x16 full slots, which is something i wanted, even tho i have no plans to buy a PCIE card anytime soon. But it will be a future option. 

Anyways, these are my choices and i also have some questions. 

*Choice 1:  BRAND NEW) eMachines - 2.4GHz AMD Athlon™ Single-Core Processor LE-1620*
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9170835&type=product&id=1218043607320

*Choice 2(USED BY SOMEONE WHO HAD IT FOR 2 months at a computer shop*
Gateway Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 2.50GHz
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...&cm_mmc_o=TBBTkwCjCVyBpAgf mwzygtCjCVRqCjCVRq

*NOTE: He has this same rig used for only $269 dollars*
...................................................

*Questions*

#1 Is AMD good? 
I have been a Intel user all my life 

#2 Pentium Dual Core E5200 2.50GHZ VS AMD Athlon Single-Core Processor LE-1620?

#3 If i would buy the brand new AMD LE 1620 2.4GHz , How much VS/FASTER is it compared to my Gateway Intel Pentium III 600MHZ? 

#4 How much faster is the AMD 2.4GHZ LE 1620 Vs that Celeron D at 3.0ghz i had?

#5 I don't care about getting 60fps or more in games, but i do want to get 20-40fps solid with all my games, even tho i am sure i will get around 200 in most games. But say for example, with my P3 i get 15-18fps in Jericho at 1280x1024 all high settings, how much in Jericho with the AMD 2.4GHZ would i get ?

*Note: Using the 2400HD and 8400gs btw*

Anyways, thanks.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 20, 2009)

u2konline buying a new DECENT pc? Where are the pigs flying  seriously, congrats.

as for your questions

1- Amd for the price is good but single core now are crap.
2- In your case 2 cores > 1 core = Intel > AMD.
3- Light Years Away.
4- Athlon 64 arquitecture KICKS IN THE BUTT Intel netburs arquitecture.
5- Dont know which game is jericho so i cant answer but u will get some nice fps.

EDIT: I say a lot of good things about the AMD rig but for one time, do the right thing, get the intel.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 20, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> u2konline buying a new DECENT pc? Where are the pigs flying  seriously, congrats.


Yea decent of course. That last rig that i bought before was half broken when i bought it, even tho it was fast, but then blew up.  



LittleLizard said:


> as for your questions
> 
> 1- Amd for the price is good but single core now are crap.
> 2- In your case 2 cores > 1 core = Intel > AMD.
> ...



hmmmm thanks. I do want to add, the guy is only giving me a 30 day warranty for the Intel. But i guess i will have to look it over really good. I did manage to check it out a bit, no damage to it, little dusty tho, but overall pretty good. 

Put it this way, if i don't like what i see in the Intel one, i am just going to go and buy the 300 brand new computer from best buy. Either way, i will be gaming hardware tomorrow evening.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 20, 2009)

Also you can buy nice videocards for use on that pci-e slot that u have never seen in your life 

LINKY:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91596

That 7900gt will give you better framerates that ur current videocards.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 20, 2009)

the gateway is better


----------



## suraswami (Apr 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I am buying a new rig monday morning(YAY) and i have 2 choices. I am not on a budget but i only want to spend 300 dollars, thats my limit. So lets stick to these 2 choices , just wanted to ask on different forums which is the best choice. Also both rigs has x16 full slots, which is something i wanted, even tho i have no plans to buy a PCIE card anytime soon. But it will be a future option.
> 
> Anyways, these are my choices and i also have some questions.
> 
> ...




Frys has a Compaq or HP AMD Dual Core X2 4450e 45w CPU + 3GB ram + 250GB HDD + DVDRW for $299.  Check Last Friday's LATimes Frys ad section or walk into Frys and you can check it out.

That Best Buy deal is not that great.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 20, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> Also you can buy nice videocards for use on that pci-e slot that u have never seen in your life
> 
> LINKY:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91596
> 
> That 7900gt will give you better framerates that ur current videocards.


Well with either system, it does look like i will be buying a pcie card. I already have  one mind, tho. Its one of the 4670's. It also looks like i have to buy a cheap PCIE sound card, because PCI sound cards does not fit in pciex16 slots right? 



KainXS said:


> the gateway is better


Yes i agree, so i will do a good look over tomorrow at his shop. But if something does not look good in it lol, i will go for the amd one at best buy. 

Man i can't wait


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 20, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Frys has a Compaq or HP AMD Dual Core X2 4450e 45w CPU + 3GB ram + 250GB HDD + DVDRW for $299.  Check Last Friday's LATimes Frys ad section or walk into Frys and you can check it out.
> 
> That Best Buy deal is not that great.



That would be a great deal if i was home in California right now, but i am not.  I am in maryland at the moment, been here for about 3 months now with my girlfriend. In a area called Owings Mills. I own a house out here, and i am out here for business. Not only that, i am waiting for this to open up:

http://www.marketproshows.com/computershows/showschedule.php

I mention already that i was buying a 9500GT PCI (60 bucks ) and a Diamond 4670 PCIE(75 bucks) next month. The only way you can get hard to find PCI cards, if you go to those market shows. The next one to open is may 9-10.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Well with either system, it does look like i will be buying a pcie card. I already have  one mind, tho. Its one of the 4670's. It also looks like i have to buy a cheap PCIE sound card, because PCI sound cards does not fit in pciex16 slots right?
> 
> Man i can't wait


that a motherboard has pcie doesnt meant it doesnt have pci. All boards that have pcie have at least a pci (except the p6t Ws revolution)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> #5 I don't care about getting 60fps or more in games, but i do want to get 20-40fps solid with all my games, even tho i am sure i will get around 200 in most games. But say for example, with my P3 i get 15-18fps in Jericho at 1280x1024 all high settings, how much in Jericho with the AMD 2.4GHZ would i get ?



On the AMD, I'd prolly say anywhere between 15-25 or 30 tops, depending on the spot.
I'll have to do a FPS run on my rig and see what I get and give you an even more decent scale.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 20, 2009)

eMachines?

Everyone get your pitchforks, we've got a monster to chase down.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 20, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> On the AMD, I'd prolly say anywhere between 15-25 or 30 tops, depending on the spot.
> I'll have to do a FPS run on my rig and see what I get and give you an even more decent scale.



Well i know when i had my Celeron D 3.0ghz from the time i did manage to play Jericho on it using my 2400HD, at the same settings, i get a solid 17-26fps. I guess i will find out tomorrow. Thanks for checking tho. I plan to use my 8400GS as my main card. But next month i will be using the 9500GT PCI and 4670 PCIE and just keep the rest of my 10 pci cards as backups. 

If everything works out, i will be getting rid of my Pentium III. RIP. It serve me well since 2000, now its time for its death. My P3 wouldn't be so bad, if it had 2.0 USB speed, its running on 1.0 speed and its slow as hell. In warhead, i can go take a shower , come out the shower, make a sandwich, go outside and look at the sun, and come back and its 70% done lol. 

Anyways, peace , i will report back tomorrow with some news and CPU-Z shot. 



Studabaker said:


> eMachines?


I just found out acer bought them, or something like that. They are for the budget buyers. I could spend up to 700 on a pc, but just trying to save some money you know. I also do not feel like spending alot on a new rig, just something to get me some good performance, 20-40 is perfect in my book. Hell, 17fps is freakin fast


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright, Yeah, I average about 35-50 FPS so you'll prolly get up to 20 ish frames.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 20, 2009)

Maryland sucks, I just moved to Florida from 15 long years of living in that wasteland of a state.

The good thing about Maryland is this: http://www.marketproshows.com/computershows/showschedule.php

That's where all my geek friends and I used to go for our puter stuff.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 20, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Maryland sucks, I just moved to Florida from 15 long years of living in that wasteland of a state.


I tend to visit here alot. But it doesn't sucked. I hope you understand there are 3 parts to Maryland, Baltimore county, downtown Baltimore and Baltimore city. Baltimore Country is nice and for rich and wealthy folks, Downtown Baltimore is for rich folks, but also Baltimore City is well the Poverty area. 

None of the places suck, or a waste land lol. Even some parts up here in the county looks like trash, it really all depends on where you are at. Most of my friends lived in Baltimore City and in certain parts of the county, so its cool with me.



Studabaker said:


> The good thing about Maryland is this: http://www.marketproshows.com/computershows/showschedule.php
> 
> That's where all my geek friends and I used to go for our computer stuff.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5gZERHds4E
Man, just go up to Towson tall center, or the Towson area. I might drive up there tomorrow  or downtown baltimore. 

I only been to Florida once, when i was a little lad lol, i forget where i was at. But it was like 95 degrees when i was there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2009)

u2konline

Get the intel/gateway. And no I am not a fanboy.


----------



## iandh (Apr 20, 2009)

I am an AMD fan but that emachines system is garbage compared to the Gateway with the intel dual core.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2009)

The LE-1650 is garbage compared to the E5200.

And for those who are unimformed, E5200 is NOT NETBURST. It has inherited the Pentium brand name simply as a budget name, not architecture related at all!!

Go with the gateway, and the 4670 will more than satisfy your needs u2k; just make sure you get a GDDR3 version, otherwise the RAM will bottleneck it.
And please don't even bother getting the 9500 GT PCI, it will only perform worse than the 4670, unless you use it as a PhysX card. But even then, its not really worth it.
If you get the Intel Gateway and a 4670, you will see mountains of performance benefits over even the Celeron D and your HD2400. It will leave your PIII in the dust.
Also, I know you don't like overclocking, but the E5200 will easily clock up to 3.2 GHz on a stock cooler. If you ever feel like doing that, then it'll run fine. 
(I should know, mine is a C0 stepping (which is crappy) and it clocks up at 3.8 GHz)


----------



## KainXS (Apr 20, 2009)

OEM = Goodbye CPU overlclocking


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 20, 2009)

Get the Gateway!  But you'd need to buy a new PSU if you wanted to get a descent PCI-E card (yeah right!) later on.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

Well i did not get the gateway dual core. Its used as i said, and its only a 2 weeks warranty  , instead of 30days. He says, you buy what you see, etc. He did drop the price to 150 tho, but the guy and his shop are a tool, he don't even have pcie cards laying around, he says because nobody wants them  

Anyways, so i just spent 317 dollars on the AMD 2.4ghz 1620 desktop.  
With Vista basic. Vista has too much fu**** junk in it, google toolbar? are they serious. 

Anyways:







 I will play some games later., once i get use to this new OS and get rid of all this crap on it.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 21, 2009)

OMFG- PREBUILT MACHINES are filled with BLOATWARE!  A clean vista install is FAST, has nothing on it.... you even have to DOWNLOAD MSN messenger...  So don't hate on Vista until you know the full truth. Go to MS and order a clean OEM Vista Basic disc and install with that... 

Also- if I give you an X1800GTO would you use it? lol.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, u spent more than twice as much for an inferior machine?  Congrats...


----------



## zithe (Apr 21, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Wow, u spent more than twice as much for an inferior machine?  Congrats...



That's not even half as powerful... oh well. His decision.



oli_ramsay said:


> With Vista basic. Vista has too much fu**** junk in it, google toolbar? are they serious.



No. Pre-builts have too much crap on them. Vista doesn't come with crap. OEM OS are actually quite void of extra 'junk'.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm

be sure to disable all the services u don't need to get a little extra free memory and performance.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Wow, u spent more than twice as much for an inferior machine?  Congrats...



He spent twice as much for half as much, actually.

Welcome to America.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm
> 
> be sure to disable all the services u don't need to get a little extra free memory and performance.



Thanks , i will do so. 



oli_ramsay said:


> Wow, u spent more than twice as much for an inferior machine?  Congrats...


Hey its fast, so far. Haven't tested any games yet, but i will do so later tonight  I think i will be just fine overall tho. 



Flyordie said:


> OMFG- PREBUILT MACHINES are filled with BLOATWARE!  A clean vista install is FAST, has nothing on it.... you even have to DOWNLOAD MSN messenger...  So don't hate on Vista until you know the full truth. Go to MS and order a clean OEM Vista Basic disc and install with that...


What do you mean order? for free? you go to MS and send them a email or something and they will send you a ISO? 



Flyordie said:


> Also- if I give you an X1800GTO would you use it? lol.


No, i am buying 2 new cards later next month, but i will use my 2400HD and 8400gs for the moment.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

You're gonna have to get a better PSU if u want a descent card.  Another one of the reasons you shouldn't buy pre-built


----------



## stefanels (Apr 21, 2009)

2 years ago i owned an AMD Athlon64 LE1640 (2.70Ghz) and when i upgraded to an Intel E5200 it was twice as fast as the AMD... It was his decision to buy the AMD


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> You're gonna have to get a better PSU if u want a descent card.  Another one of the reasons you shouldn't buy pre-built


Tell that to my old Pentium III which has 90watts and i use cards on it that requires 350 watts. But i don't know if you know, but i use light cards, not high end ones. You will never see me with 4870 or gtx card , or any card that requires a power connector. 

I am buying a 4670 next month, along with a 9500gt( don't start please ).  
Peace


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

Why are you buying 2 cards?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

stefanels said:


> 2 years ago i owned an AMD Athlon64 LE1640 (2.70Ghz) and when i upgraded to an Intel E5200 it was twice as fast as the AMD... It was his decision to buy the AMD



I just wanted something better then my P3 and i told the guy tonight, 20-30fps is just fine with me on any game. I plan to game later tonight , so i will see how my game performance is.





oli_ramsay said:


> Why are you buying 2 cards?


Because some games work good with ati and some games work good with nvidia, and some games work terrible with ati and some work terrible with nvidia lol. etc. Why you think i have a 2400 and 8400gs? You may think a 8400gs is faster then a 2400hd, it is, but with some games its not.


----------



## stefanels (Apr 21, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Because some games work good with ati and some games work good with nvidia



Just LOL... and how you will use the 2 cards? Swap it everytime you want to play an nVidia or an ATI optimized game ?!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

You're gonna waste more money one 2 aweful cards when you could put the money together to buy one good one 

Are you on crack?


----------



## stefanels (Apr 21, 2009)

With the price of an ATI 4670 + nVidia 9500GT you could/should buy an ATI HD4830, because this card kick ass and the price/performance ratio is just awesome... Think about it


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 21, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Are you on crack?



Interesting hypothesis I didn't think about that, that would explain much. 

No but don't bother, he doesn't listen to reason. I'm not even sure why he posts here, as he never takes advice and I'm not sure why I (or anybody else) cares how a Athlon-LE does w/ Crysis (should've gone w/ the gateway). But hey, I suppose it never gets old holding a deaf ear to logic.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

I know lol, whenever I see a thread started by him I automatically think:









Sorry if I'm wrong, but that's just how it seems, u2k.


----------



## stefanels (Apr 21, 2009)

Just LMAO so hard...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

Well i can watch videos in HD/HQ without any problems and this is with my onboard crap video haha. So this computer is not waste IMO, it does what i need thus far with videos and speed and man vista is awesome so far 

And *stefanels* yes i swap them. But i use one with a certain amount of games  and when i get done playing them i use another card. Now tonight, i plan to use my 2400HD with the 9.4 drivers and install a few games, like Jericho, Timeshift, Crysis Demo, and maybe a few others one. Once i get done with those games i have install, i will switch over to my 8400GS.

Peace


----------



## stefanels (Apr 21, 2009)

this is the computer that you buy'd from this guy ???






Just kidding...


----------



## Frizz (Apr 21, 2009)

man why don't you try ebay?

1st:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BAREBONE-COMPUT...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:2|294:50

2nd:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-DUAL-CORE-G...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309|301:1|293:1|294:50

I bought my system as a budget rig from ebay, made sure it was reliable then added parts into in when I could. 

NOTE: Its by trading laws that buyouts need to have returns and warranty or else the seller is prosecuted so its highly trustable! You just have to watch for shifty bids


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

randomflip said:


> man why don't you try ebay?
> 
> 1st:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BAREBONE-COMPUT...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:2|294:50
> ...



I have a ebay account, but never use it. I stopped shopping online years ago, not to mention i don't use any form of a credit card. I use cash only or postal money orders. 

Besides that, whats the problem here folks? 
My computer does what it needs and i understand on alot of forums , people seem to strive for the best and newest stuff, but i don't. I told the guy at best buy i just want a solid 20-30  in games, he look at me like i was a crazy man or something, but did it bother me? Nope.
Let people enjoy what they want. All i know, this computer is amazing, fast, quiet, vista rocks, videos are perfect to watch, etc. No issues, and AMD is pretty cool. 

pEACE


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

I need some help, major help. Take a look at this:
http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/83-114-066-13.jpg

*That long light brown cord, to the far left there is a little black plugin which reads audio? I Remove it , and i still have sound, so what is that for?*

Next
http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/83-114-066-11.jpg

*How do you remove those silver plates? If someone is going to use PCEx16 cards, they are blocking everything, so how do you remove them?*

And another note, i am getting really mad right now, because i only have one pci slot and it looks like i have to get rid of my all my damn pci cards and start buying pcie cards , stupid fast ass computer only has one pci slot and its too fu**** small and why the fu** does it have 2 stupid pcie1 slots,


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 21, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I need some help, major help. Take a look at this:
> http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/83-114-066-13.jpg
> 
> *That long light brown cord, to the far left there is a little black plugin which reads audio? I Remove it , and i still have sound, so what is that for?*
> ...



The long brown cord is for the front audio ports on the case. You just punch out the silver things, on cheap cases they won't go back on. Yeah that's what happens when you buy an emachines (most pre-builts), the boards they use typically are short on expansion potential.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> The long brown cord is for the front audio ports on the case. You just punch out the silver things, on cheap cases they won't go back on. Yeah that's what happens when you buy an emachines (most pre-builts), the boards they use typically are short on expansion potential.



Those hard silver/metal things you can just rip off , lol is that what you are saving?

The computer is fine tho, its just poorly design. PCIEX1 is not even being made anymore, they should of put 3 pci slots and one pcie x16 slot. bUT instead they have the only pci slot near the far end, with 2 stupid ass pciex1 slots with one great pciex16 slot.

If i am not able to use my cards by tonight ends, i am going to freaking move on to PCIE cards , seriously. I fu**** hate this sh***, i don't have the patience for material things, i swear lol. Feel like drop kicking someone right now, AGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 21, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Those hard silver things you can just rip off , lol is that what you are saving?



If you're referring to the metallic covers to the back of the case that cover the pci slots then yes, that's what I'm saying. If there's screws and such then of course unscrew it, but if it's a cheap case (which will almost always be the case w/ a prebuilt, you have to simply punch them off. Make sure you decide for sure what you're putting where otherwise you'll have holes if you don't use the slots.



u2konline said:


> If i am not able to use my cards by tonight ends, i am going to freaking move on to PCIE cards , seriously. I fu**** hate this sh***, i don't have the patience for material things, i swear lol. Feel like drop kicking someone right now, AGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Next time listen to the advice you ask for (every single person in the this thread that responded to you're original question recommended the Gateway, but you in your infinite wisdom chose the emachines), and perhaps you may just wind up with a better more worry free rig.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> If you're referring to the metallic covers to the back of the case that cover the pci slots then yes, that's what I'm saying. If there's screws and such then of course unscrew it, but if it's a cheap case (which will almost always be the case w/ a prebuilt, you have to simply punch them off. Make sure you decide for sure what you're putting where otherwise you'll have holes if you don't use the slots.



Oh alright , thanks. I feel slightly better now. 
But my 8400gs PCI card doesn't seem to fit. So it looks like i am stuck using my 2400HD. :shadedshu , guess i will switching over to PCIE very soon.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 21, 2009)

I came back here to let you know there is a dell machine with E5200 for $299 + free shipping, but you already bought your machine.

Yeah like others said its both crap and as well as good.  Most games still function properly with a single core cpu.

Buy a 46xx series PCI-E card and be done with changing cards.  I am sure you would not notice any difference in NV optimised or ATI optimised games in those crapiest PCI card.  They are just good for grandpa.

Yes 99.5% of pre-built machines are mATX form factor and you will at the most get 2 PCI slots but now the technology is in PCIE world and its easier to implement.

Later down the line if you think that single core is not enough you can still upgrade to a decent 45w X2.

my 2 cents.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I finally fix it, yea by removing those plates. I have to ask tho, why do they have them there, i mean if i wanted to use pcie which i plan to do very soon, are people really suppose to just tear them off lol anyways my next video card is not going to be anymore PCI cards. 

Infact, i am done with PCI cards seriously. Because really this is my main system now. And it only has one pci slot, and thats obvious for a sound card, not a gaming pci card. So next month i will be buying a pcie card. So anyways, everything is working fine now  Using my 2400HD at the moment. 

peace and thanks for all the help.


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 21, 2009)

They are there so that if the slot is not in use there is not a gaping great hole for dust and crap to get in!

Thats kinda like asking why a house is fitted with windows?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 21, 2009)

I need to see the actual pic of your newly bought PC u2k


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> They are there so that if the slot is not in use there is not a gaping great hole for dust and crap to get in!
> Thats kinda like asking why a house is fitted with windows?


I was really asking why are they so hard to removed? They seem to be melted on , last night i had to rip one off to be able to use my 2400HD or 8400gs. I plan to rip the other 3 off later today hahaha. I don't remember my old rig plates being that hard to remove, i think they slide off, but on this rig, it seems like you have to saw them off or something. 



RadeonX2 said:


> I need to see the actual pic of your newly bought PC u2k


Thats not going to happen, unless i can somehow scan this rig?
I can scan the BOX for you? if you want. 
I don't have a camera, too cheap to buy one i guess  
When i buy a camera, i will be sure to take a photo of my old p3 and this new rig.

Here is the info again:


----------



## Frizz (Apr 21, 2009)

How long did it take you to save up for this rig? And you planning to upgrade the parts when you can?

Just wondering because there's been alot of price cuts lately, you could get alot of upgrades with just 200 USD.
And sorry I really haven't been following your threads but this one, what happened to your other computer?? :S


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

DUDE! remember when we were recommending Xazax comp? well I believe it is still available, and for 220$ at that (without 8400gs or HD)... You could've built your own comp for 300$ too! 720BE + mobo + ram = less than 300$! The freaking tri-core that clocks in the 3.x range! the one that can potentially have a 4th core!! Why oh why do you rub the waste of money you do in our faces? it hurts  and we try to take care of you like a mother takes care of her child... we give you great advice... and you do this to us? YOU HAVE NO HEART!

P.S: why no more clark kent in your profile pic?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 21, 2009)

n-ster said:


> DUDE! remember when we were recommending Xazax comp? well I believe it is still available, and for 220$ at that (without 8400gs or HD)... You could've built your own comp for 300$ too! 720BE + mobo + ram = less than 300$! The freaking tri-core that clocks in the 3.x range! the one that can potentially have a 4th core!! Why oh why do you rub the waste of money you do in our faces? it hurts  and we try to take care of you like a mother takes care of her child... we give you great advice... and you do this to us? YOU HAVE NO HEART!
> 
> P.S: why no more clark kent in your profile pic?



that made my morning


----------



## FatForester (Apr 21, 2009)

randomflip said:


> I really haven't been following your threads but this one, what happened to your other computer?? :S



This is your first experience with u2k? Don't waste your time trying to help, run while you can!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 21, 2009)

FatForester said:


> This is your first experience with u2k? Don't waste your time trying to help, run while you can!



Now that's not nice :shadedshu 
We are always willing to help everyone here on these forums, regardless of question.
Just some are more willing then others


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

randomflip said:


> How long did it take you to save up for this rig?


 I didn't save up for this rig, i was just hesitating and trying to find the right one, thats all. 


randomflip said:


> And you planning to upgrade the parts when you can?


I only plan to add another dvd drive, and a pcie card, and a sound card , thats it. 



randomflip said:


> what happened to your other computer?? :S


Its put away now. Plan to get rid of it, well to a thrift store. " RIP to my P3 "  My pci cards i plan to save for backup.



n-ster said:


> P.S: why no more clark kent in your profile pic?


Oh its coming soon


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 21, 2009)

Why did you pick the single AMD over the dual Intel?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

Because the guy said instead of a 30 day warranty, its 2 weeks now and even tho he drop the price to 150, it was used and dusty and he also told me all of his rigs are custom built, so that just kill the deal right there. My decision to buy this amd rig was the best one, this computer is amazing  
I never been a fan of AMD, but i like both intel and amd now, a tie IMO.

PEACE


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad to see that AMD can please many people, no matter what chip they are using!
Hope the pc will last you til your next big upgrade  
Congrats mate!


----------



## iandh (Apr 21, 2009)

[blows brains out]


----------



## KainXS (Apr 21, 2009)

you know what, we should've seen this coming


----------



## crush3r (Apr 21, 2009)

iandh said:


> [blows brains out]



 subtle


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I mention already that i was buying a 9500GT PCI (60 bucks ) and a Diamond 4670 PCIE(75 bucks) next month.


why not get a $135 pci-e card that will blow both of those video cards out of the water?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

KainXS said:


> you know what, we should've seen this coming



That he buys an very old and bad processor instead of say, a 720BE + mobo + RAM?

Nah, we couldn't, we are too smart to even THINK it is possible to waste 300$ on shit... uhh I mean a... that box with some bunch of metal in it

Now u2k, you respond to my PS but not my actual post?  DUDE
You know that with the tri-core, you couldve gotten like 2000000000000x the performance than... that piece of crap you bought for 300$? Why didn't you at least buy Xazax comp? Hell, If you can still return that... I would happily buy a freaking 720BE + mobo + RAM and take a flight to wherever you are and build you that comp! You do know that for 500$ you can actually get a comp that you can play TODAYS GAMES! Your THING (sry impossible to call it a rig) can MAYBE play flash games... I hope you realise your mistake before it is too late... I hope you realise ALL your mistakes (including posting these HURTFUL threads...)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

hat said:


> why not get a $135 pci-e card that will blow both of those video cards out of the water?



+1 to that, seriously why buy 2 POS cards instead of 1 good one?  It's not like you can swap them around whenever you wanna play a different game.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 21, 2009)

1 thing u should post your newly bought PC here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65012&page=68


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

hat said:


> why not get a $135 pci-e card that will blow both of those video cards out of the water?



If you read above a bit, you would of notice i said i am not buying anymore PCI cards. I am buying a new pcie card next month, which one, i am not really sure at the moment. 

Anyways, its funny after all these bad comments about my computer, i have no problems with it, games are working fine, speed is great, video is fine etc. I know people strive for the best, but when it comes to material things, i don't. I buy whatever i want to buy, and this buy is great  

I also do not care about getting 60-or higher in games, Jericho at 1280x1024 at high settings runs at 17-29fps and thats perfect to me. It moves a little fast which seems silly and this is at 20 frames. So if i got 40-60, ewwwww


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Jericho at 1280x1024 at high settings runs at 17-29fps and thats perfect to me. It moves a little fast which seems silly and this is at 20 frames. So if i got 40-60, ewwwww


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 21, 2009)

does that mean you don't like seeing high FPS? rather you'd like to see below 30? well it's up to you.


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2009)

Well to be honest I don't think his processor would be too bad once I got it in my rig and clocked it to 3GHz+. But of course he will never buy a custom pc or overclock for that matter so it is kinda slow at 2.6. However, the stock E5200 is much faster than the A64 could ever be, overclocked or not


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

You got to understand u2k.... DON'T POST HERE IF IT'S TO SAY : "I'M PROUD TO WASTE 300$!!!! I'M PROUD TO BE STUPID AND GET SOMETHING THAT SUCKS INSTEAD OF SOMETHING THAT OWNS! I'M PROUD OF BUYING WHAT I WANT AND DO WHATEVER THE TPU MEMBERS SAID NOT TO DO!"

cause then we will start saying how stupid your decision was... you waste our time... you waste our energy... you waste our words... YOU HAVE NO HEART!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 21, 2009)

haha o sh1t I love the "YOU HAVE NO HEART!" ending 

seriously, he creates a thread for us to help him and he doesn't even listen to whatever is good for him everytime he creates a thread the end of it is still his own decision so why bother asking for help/advice?. Well it's his PC and he is happy with it.


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 21, 2009)

I just found this thread.  As soon as I was done reading the first post, I said, "He's gonna buy the AMD rig by the end of this thread."

I should be the next freaking Nostradamus.

Grats U2k.  Your machine plays Jericho.  Woot!


----------



## stefanels (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

*YOU HAVE NO HEART!*
goodbye cruel world


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

NONO... u2k has no heart, so he can't be human... therefore the ball of fire or wtv MUST be u2k, since you made me kill myself AND HE HAS NO HEART


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2009)

get a PII 720 MAN!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

finally someone agrees with me


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 21, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> get a PII 720 MAN!



If you tell him to do that, he'll go out and buy a Pentium 4.

Why are people still posting in this thread? Its obvious this guy refuses to take any advice we give him, he'll just laugh in our faces and do whatever he can to piss us off! :shadedshu


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

hat said:


> http://lemmycaution.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/successful-troll-is-successful.jpg


ROFL oh man, thats funny hahaha



RadeonX2 said:


> seriously, he creates a thread for us to help him and he doesn't even listen to whatever is good for him everytime he creates a thread the end of it is still his own decision so why bother asking for help/advice?. Well it's his PC and he is happy with it.


Actually i did listen to everyone, but i am not about to spend 150 on a used 2 weeks warrarty computer that is super dusty. Yea a pentium dual core might be faster, but spending 300 on a brand new amd system is cool with me. I am loving this computer 



RadeonX2 said:


> does that mean you don't like seeing high FPS? rather you'd like to see below 30? well it's up to you.


Well it kinda depends on the game. My CPU is really pushing Jericho, and when the game goes up to 20frames it moves fast, maybe i am not use to it, but hey its fast. I just can't see myself playing Jericho at 50-60. Because at 20 or 27, the enemies, those creatures that explode on you, they are running faster now, and its hard to keep track of them haah, but at this speed, it sure is fun and i don't have to worry about the game slowing down anymore. 

On another note, i don't get 20-30frames in every game, most games i get up to 200, depending on what it is. But certain games feels different then others. Timeshift i have at 1024x768 all high settings with HDR and i get 20-35.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

WTH, a "celeb" with no Camera... Sh1t, I'm a chef and I have 3... 

/rant


I suggest that we all do this one thing... 






Add Him to the list... Might help... Just Might... 



Or, just pass the Ibuprofen bottle around...


----------



## stefanels (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

EDIT: someone just closed this thread please. 

I am happy with my new computer, if you don't like it, keep playing with your Quad cores.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## stefanels (Apr 22, 2009)

AMD Athlon64 LE1640 + ATI HD2400 = this screenshot


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 22, 2009)

my quote couldn't be any more true


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 22, 2009)

Another sig-quote that comes to mind (dunno who had it, but it was ages ago)



> Never underestimate the ignorance of a noob


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 22, 2009)

roflmao


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2009)

Oil, that Namslas90 that has that sig.


----------



## iandh (Apr 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Actually i did listen to everyone, but i am not about to spend 150 on a used 2 weeks warrarty computer that is super dusty. Yea a pentium dual core might be faster, but spending 300 on a brand new amd system is cool with me. I am loving this computer



I do have to ask, being that you will have this computer for the next 25-30 years, what difference does a year of warranty make?


----------



## FatForester (Apr 22, 2009)

As much as I hate these threads, the incredibly entertaining responses make up for it. Therefore, I'm thanking everyone who's making me laugh my ass off. Carry on!


----------



## KainXS (Apr 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Nah, we couldn't, we are too smart to even THINK it is possible to waste 300$ on shit... uhh I mean a... that box with some bunch of metal in it



That was beautiful


----------



## stefanels (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Frizz (Apr 22, 2009)

I remember playing Diablo on 5 - 10 frames, IT WAS AWESOME, took me 5 minutes to cast a scroll spell and 10 hours to finish the first quest  ....... ( I seriously did it though).

We should donate 10 USD each to get U2k a 4650 1gb because I don't think there's any possible way to persuade him.   >.<


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2009)

randomflip said:


> We should donate 10 USD each to get U2k a 4650 1gb because I don't think there's any possible way to persuade him.   >.<



Why should we even bother wasting money on him? He'll just go out an buy a 3450 or something for twice its price...

u2konline, you may say you listen to our advice, but most TPU members take it as an insult when that advice goes in one ear and out the other. :shadedshu


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 22, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Why should we even bother wasting money on him? He'll just go out an buy a 3450 or something for twice its price...


Yea you shouldn't bother telling me what i should buy. However,  this whole thread was about which computer is faster and more powerful the AMD one or the Intel one, you guys said the Intel one, so i was like cool i will look into it, but if i don't see something i like, i am not buying it and i will buy the AMD. I made that very clear to everyone, so i bought the $300 dollar brand new computer. I don't see what all the fuss is about, when you know damn well i don't buy online, i don't OC, i don't OC VC, i don't buy video cards with connectors, and i don't build. I support the retail stores, always have, always will. 



Error 404 said:


> u2konline, you may say you listen to our advice, but most TPU members take it as an insult when that advice goes in one ear and out the other. :shadedshu


Funny thing, people said the same thing when i use to post over at overclocking.net. You guys are something. And before you say " Oh what are you doing on this forum "? Doesn't matter which computer forum i post on, from guru3d, futuremark , techspot, you guys all the same thing. You striving for the best, well i am not. I buy whatever i want, just like other people should. Why are you complaining over " material things or what someone has ?" there are greater things that you guys should be worrying about , instead of how someone spends his money or what this person bought. 



iandh said:


> I do have to ask, being that you will have this computer for the next 25-30 years, what difference does a year of warranty make?


It makes a big difference. Also, i told you , i didn't feel comfortable buying used stuff anymore. So i am going to stick to my word and buy another pre-built. Its not a big deal dude, calm down.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 22, 2009)

i didnt enter yesterday and this thread went to hell!

Let it be. if its happy with what he has fine, if he is stupid enough to pay for things that doesnt worth it, fine, if he is deaf and dont hear us and follow our recomendation, fine, if he has eye problems and see that games are good at 20 frames, fine. BUT FOR GOD SAKE, DO NOT ASK ANYMORE FOR RECOMENDATION IF U ARE NOT GOING TO FOLLOW IT. JUST SAY, HEY LOOK AT MY NEW POS, I THINK IS GOOD WHILE WE ALL THINK YOU MADE A REALLY STUPID DECISSION


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Yea you shouldn't bother telling me what i should buy. However,  this whole thread was about which computer is faster and more powerful the AMD one or the Intel one, you guys said the Intel one, so i was like cool i will look into it, but if i don't see something i like, i am not buying it and i will buy the AMD. I made that very clear to everyone, so i bought the $300 dollar brand new computer. I don't see what all the fuss is about, when you know damn well i don't buy online, i don't OC, i don't OC VC, i don't buy video cards with connectors, and i don't build. I support the retail stores, always have, always will.
> 
> 
> Funny thing, people said the same thing when i use to post over at overclocking.net. You guys are something. And before you say " Oh what are you doing on this forum "? Doesn't matter which computer forum i post on, from guru3d, futuremark , techspot, you guys all the same thing. You striving for the best, well i am not. I buy whatever i want, just like other people should. Why are you complaining over " material things or what someone has ?" there are greater things that you guys should be worrying about , instead of how someone spends his money or what this person bought.
> ...



Hmm so let me see you repeatedly get the same response from nearly everyone you encounter w/ a situation, but you are so sure you're awesome and wiser than them that you know_ everyone else _is in the wrong. I'm not sure how one can come to such conclusions, but I suppose I'm not surprised. Everyone does not strive for the best. Few people here do. Most people though (are you a person, perhaps you're from Krypton?) prefer to get the most for their money, or at least a moderately good deal. Perhaps you are rich and you're ignorance can be easy, but for most to simply throw away money on a system (or TV, or table, or car, or anything), when they could have got something better for the same amount is ludicrous.

It really doesn't matter how fast you think you're computer is, for you're uses it's awful, and I wouldn't even think of suggesting it to anyone considering playing games on a computer. I doubt anyone else would either. But hey, everyone else is probably just wrong. Enjoy.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Yea you shouldn't bother telling me what i should buy. However,  this whole thread was about which computer is faster and more powerful the AMD one or the Intel one, you guys said the Intel one, so i was like cool i will look into it, but if i don't see something i like, i am not buying it and i will buy the AMD. I made that very clear to everyone, so i bought the $300 dollar brand new computer. *I don't see what all the fuss is about, when you know damn well i don't buy online, i don't OC, i don't OC VC, i don't buy video cards with connectors, and i don't build.* I support the retail stores, always have, always will.


Well then why do you even bother asking us for help? _Why_ do you have to stir everyone up? It is wasting our time, pissing people off, and usually comes to nothing.
Unless you're actually going to ask something and then act on the advice you're given, I suggest you don't ask for advice at all.



u2konline said:


> Funny thing, people said the same thing when i use to post over at overclocking.net. You guys are something. And before you say " Oh what are you doing on this forum "? Doesn't matter which computer forum i post on, from guru3d, futuremark , techspot, you guys all the same thing. You striving for the best, well i am not. I buy whatever i want, just like other people should. Why are you complaining over " material things or what someone has ?" there are greater things that you guys should be worrying about , instead of how someone spends his money or what this person bought.



You may not be striving for the best, but almost everyone on TPU is! I saved up for two years to buy my computer, and it is the best I could make it! I've squeezed every single drop of performance out of it, and I am very proud of it.
You come here, asking our advice and opinion. Most TPU members are budget builders, and have good knowledge of the budget range of parts. I can't speak for every budget builder here, but they most likely don't have much spare cash.
So when you come here asking for help, wave your cash around, and waste your money when it could have been much better used, it pisses people off! Simple as that. We are avid gamers, overclockers, and we CARE about how far our money takes us. You obviously don't.
So please, save us all our time, and our tempers; stop asking for help when you know you're not going to listen.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 22, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> You may not be striving for the best, but almost everyone on TPU is! I saved up for two years to buy my computer, and it is the best I could make it! I've squeezed every single drop of performance out of it, and I am very proud of it.
> You come here, asking our advice and opinion. Most TPU members are budget builders, and have good knowledge of the budget range of parts. I can't speak for every budget builder here, but they most likely don't have much spare cash.




+1, when i bought my pc, i choose wisely the parts (except for the psu ) so i can get the best for my money. I had 550 dollars and i spent 550 exactly.


----------



## ingeniousfail (Apr 23, 2009)

I come from another forum from which this guy was banned.

I do not intend to troll, I simply come to inform you about this guy's shenanigans. That is all.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 23, 2009)

when did U2K got banned? w0w he owns 3 cars and couldn't even afford a decent PC what a shame :shadedshu


----------



## ingeniousfail (Apr 23, 2009)

Not only that... he's married and has 8 cats.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I will not believe U2K's profile you know it's the Internet anyone can pretend to be prince/princess or a billionaire wannabe.


----------



## ingeniousfail (Apr 23, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Funny thing, people said the same thing when i use to post over at *overclocking.net*. You guys are something. And before you say " Oh what are you doing on this forum "? Doesn't matter which computer forum i post on, from guru3d, futuremark , techspot, you guys all the same thing. You striving for the best, well i am not. I buy whatever i want, just like other people should. Why are you complaining over " material things or what someone has ?" there are greater things that you guys should be worrying about , instead of how someone spends his money or what this person bought.



The bolded website... it's actually overclock.net

And that's where he was banned from.

Just search him... $till LegendaryU2K... You'll understand why I did this.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 23, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You striving for the best, well i am not. I buy whatever i want, just like other people should.



I'd love to know why someone starts a post to ask opinions about something to then go against everything hes been told and buy something 7x worse. 

Seems like textbook troll behavior to me and on a note of his so called 'profile', I think he watched too much Smallville and has started to believe hes the guy from it; I did some research of my own and it turns out the actor from Smallville worked in construction for some time before becoming a model and then an actor....check out u2k's profile on his many pages about himself and he says he did the same thing.  

Shame for him he isn't the guy from Smallville as hes too young. :shadedshu

Why you guys reply to him is another thing I wonder about...hes just fking with you all and will continue to do so until he gets banned from here or you all get wise to him.


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2009)

ingeniousfail said:


> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/1626424/img/Random-Crap/ureallyaboutlife.png
> 
> I come from another forum from which this guy was banned.
> 
> I do not intend to troll, I simply come to inform you about this guy's shenanigans. That is all.



Believes is GOD whom we callest JESUS CHRIST however he has no religion. He has 8 kittens and dresses them up.


----------



## hat (Apr 23, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Funny thing, people said the same thing when i use to post over at overclocking.net. You guys are something. And before you say " Oh what are you doing on this forum "? Doesn't matter which computer forum i post on, from guru3d, futuremark , techspot, *you guys all the same thing. You striving for the best,* well i am not. I buy whatever i want, just like other people should. Why are you complaining over " material things or what someone has ?" there are greater things that you guys should be worrying about , instead of how someone spends his money or what this person bought.



NEWS FLASH
*Striving for the best, as you call it, is what these forums are all about. Not buying prebuilts because they suck horse c***, overclocking, searching for the best deals through various retailers, and buying a computer for $150 instead of the $300 one that is half as fast as the origional $150 computer is what we're all about. Havn't you realized that yet?*


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 23, 2009)

I think this thread needs to be closed asap!
He can do what he wants with his money. If he doesn't want to listen, he doesn't have to.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

BUT he shouldn't post... If he throws us down like that (OMFG I DO WHAT I WANT WITH MY $$ AND ILL BUY A REALLY SUCKY COMP WHEN I COULD HAVE GOTTEN A VERY GOOD ONE AND FUCK ALL YOUR ADVICE I DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR ADVICE IT SUX ANYWAYS)

then he should get banned... and now we should all let this thread die and hopefully it will get closed


----------



## Paintface (Apr 23, 2009)

if he posted on one of the forums im admin at... at this point he would have received the ban stick, unbelieveable how this guy trolls and abuses peoples ->good<- intentions.

He probably runs an alienware paid by his parents.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 23, 2009)

lol xD but we must stop posting here, I mean 100+ posts for THIS???


----------



## AfterThought (Apr 25, 2009)

*tsk*

I'll just leave this here for now.

http://my.opera.com/u2kgames/about/



> My Future Goals: To help billions of people and animals, and to change this world the way its suppose to be, ' in the general sense '....
> 
> My Future Goals II: Ever since late 2001, I have been getting myself into a position to change the world. To put an end / fix / a major dent / to destroy / change - Poverty, Discrimination, Prostitution, mankind unlawful and flawed laws, and among other important things that needs to be change.
> 
> ...


----------



## stefanels (Apr 25, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

w0w he's on drugs :shadedshu


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> w0w he's on drugs :shadedshu








I concur. Why can't he just leave us techies alone? We're happy not worrying about his stupidity and stubbornness...


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

*Best thing anyone can do is let this thread die.*


*Edit:* Don't do crack kids.


----------



## AfterThought (Apr 26, 2009)

but.... think of all the lulz!


----------



## KainXS (Apr 27, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> *Best thing anyone can do is let this thread die.*
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Don't do crack kids.



Yep . . . Crack is bad . . . MMMkay

Edit. I shouldn't have posted


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 1, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, i am buying the system in my sig soon, i will let you know when i get it. 
Soon as in a few weeks, but sooner then i had planned. I was going to buy near winter, but i said why not buy it sooner, i have some cash to spend, so what the hell. 

Peace


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Just to let everyone know, i am buying the system in my sig soon, i will let you know when i get it.
> Soon as in a few weeks, but sooner then i had planned. I was going to buy near winter, but i said why not buy it sooner, i have some cash to spend, so what the hell.
> 
> Peace



and whats sad.. mine destroys it, and I spent under $700 on my ENTIRE setup... case, monitor, board, gpu, CPU, CD Drives, HDDs... ;-\


----------



## Darren (Jun 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Just to let everyone know, i am buying the system in my sig soon, i will let you know when i get it.
> Soon as in a few weeks, but sooner then i had planned. I was going to buy near winter, but i said why not buy it sooner, i have some cash to spend, so what the hell.
> 
> Peace



Urrm, so you create a thread more than 2 months ago (04-20-2009) and pretend that you are buying the computer _immediately_ on the Monday of the following week. We give you advice, wisdom and our experience on your choices of two rigs and we even spec you custom builds.

6 pages later and more than 2 months later you tell us that this computer has still not been purchased and that you "was going to buy near winter" - A normal person would just create the thread in the winter 2009.

Checking your previous posts, you've probably got like 10 dedicated threads where you've asked for assistance but never followed through on the build or purchase.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 1, 2009)

*WTF*... Someone just CLOSE this thread... *PLS*


----------



## Darren (Jun 1, 2009)

Someone close U2Konline's TPU account please!


If he was a spam bot the moderators would of banned him. I do not see why he is an exception since he is a real life spam bot in the flesh opposed to a computer generated script.


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 1, 2009)

Darren said:


> Someone close U2Konline's TPU account please!
> *edit* (you edited yo post maan)
> If he was a spam bot the moderators would of banned him. I do not see why he is an exception since he is a real life spam bot in the flesh opposed to a computer generated script.



+1


----------



## stefanels (Jun 1, 2009)

Darren said:


> Someone close U2Konline's TPU account please!



*+2*


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL... why would you close something with such priceless entertainment value?

Im thinking about going on a custom import tuner site and praising my stock golf and how it smoked a vet the other day...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mr 10 years old here is a retard thats why


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

DUDES! STOP WITH THE FUCKING INSULTS!

You guys disgust me... sure he basically through his money out of the by buying the single core thing and what not... But finally, when you buys something that isn't single core you guys just insult him? like wth?

I would like to propose to you my help u2k, because that is what we do at TPU, help others... So I would like to help you save money... whether you want it pre-built (which we all strongly discourage) or not... So if you would like some help, I suggest you either do another thread or PM me so you don't get flamed unnecessarily... 

Oh, and I am sorry for whatever the others said... man can people be immature


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> DUDES! STOP WITH THE FUCKING INSULTS!
> 
> You guys disgust me... sure he basically through his money out of the by buying the single core thing and what not... But finally, when you buys something that isn't single core you guys just insult him? like wth?
> 
> ...



i don't see why it disgust you dude,he wanted our opinion and advice right?? so everyone that did post on this thread did give him advice etc but he doesn't listen at all.
And if you notice he hasn't purchase that pre-build and said waiting till winter 2009? and then post saying his going buy a quad core.
Yeah thats great he buy a quad core but why ANOTHER PCI graphics card i wonder?? and not a PCI-E. but posting abit to early and then say he plan to get it on winter 2009?? isn't that way too early to ask advice? technology grows really quick and by winter 2009 but his saying his going buy it sometime soon now? tell me why you think everyone gives him bad comments? i believe its because he wasted most of peoples time who gave him assistant on a build. This just my opinion


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i don't see why it disgust you dude,he wanted our opinion and advice right?? so everyone that did post on this thread did give him advice etc but he doesn't listen at all.
> And if you notice he hasn't purchase that pre-build and said waiting till winter 2009? and then post saying his going buy a quad core.
> Yeah thats great he buy a quad core but why ANOTHER PCI graphics card i wonder?? and not a PCI-E. but posting abit to early and then say he plan to get it on winter 2009?? isn't that way too early to ask advice? technology grows really quick and by winter 2009 but his saying his going buy it sometime soon now? tell me why you think everyone gives him bad comments? i believe its because he wasted most of peoples time who gave him assistant on a build. This just my opinion



He bought the single-core AMD...

It's not too early to ask advice...

For example I could say, that hey, core 2 quads are getting replaced in september by the i5, and also, there will be DX 11 cards... so don't by that rig....

Sure he has not taken advice and aggravated everyone included me, but that was 1month and a half ago... Can't you ever forgive? He's already done a huge step... He will be buying something that isn't worthless


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> He bought the single-core AMD...
> 
> It's not too early to ask advice...
> 
> ...



fair enough BUT he goes on he want to keep it for something like 7years or something i can't remember but now he decides to get an even better computer but with PCI card?? whats the problem with PCI-E card for him,theres nothing wrong with PCI-E. And yes i am forgiving person,and DX11 is abit pointless in my opinion. And i say its pointless because not many games has been release in DX10; so why release DX11 when DX10 isn't as successful as DX9 yet? I think i would wait until there are games where you can ACTUALLY play DX10 games normally like you can do with DX9 in low-end DX10 cards,i mean they release low end graphic cards like an ATI radeon HD3650(mention this card because i owned one) play DX10 without any bad fps.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

DX 10 was made for Vista essentially... Vista wasn't successful, so DX 10 wasn't... but now DX 11 is made for Win 7, it may be successful, so DX 11 too! It is not the fact that they are DX 11 cards that are interesting (I believe 4800's are DX 11 compatible?), it is the fact that new great cards are coming out! and lowering the prices of others too...

And yea, as advice, I would tell him to get a better PSU and PCI-e card


----------



## Darren (Jun 1, 2009)

N-ster,

We've seen U2Konline create these types of threads so many times, asking for our assistance and then selecting components against our recommendations - only to say sorry guys my old Pentium III is enough or actually my old PCI video card is enough to run Crysis on very high @ 30 FPS. Check his previous threads and you'll see at least 10 similar threads to this one, heck Google his name and you'll see 100s similar threads to this one on almost every PC enthusiast forum.

In this situation, you are partially correct there is nothing wrong with asking advise months before a purchase, but in U2Konlines situation he mislead us.

This thread was created on Monday 20th of April 2009. U2K clearly said in his original post that he was purchasing the computer on Monday! That is a full 7 days which should be the 20th of April 2009

If he apologised for ignoring their advise and wasting their time and said "money is tight so I will have to hold off the build/pre-build" I would be sympathetic as in this economic down-turn money is tight for everyone. However U2Konline stops responding to his own thread for a entire 2 months, everyone thought that he bought the rig 2 months ago and hasn't been responding because he is playing games on his new l33t computer.

2 months later he returns to the dead thread and says sorry I was planning a winter 2009 build, to everyone’s dismay we thought you bought this rig 2 months ago! Then to add insult to injury he says actually not winter 2009 I will buy in a few weeks (yeah right)




u2konline said:


> I am buying a new rig monday morning(YAY) and i have 2 choices.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

Darren said:


> n-ster,
> 
> We've seen U2Konline create these types of threads so many times, asking for our assistance and then selecting components against our recommendations - only to say sorry guys my old Pentium III is enough or actually my old PCI video card is enough to run Crysis on very high @ 30 FPS. Check his previous threads and you'll see at least 10 similar threads to this one, heck Google his name and you'll see 100s similar threads to this one on almost every PC enthusiast forum.
> 
> ...



If you followed this (or is it another thread??), he bought an AMD single core... He never said money is tight I think he said that he just didn't want to spend more money even though he could...



> We've seen U2Konline create these types of threads so many times, asking for our assistance and then selecting components against our recommendations



Very true, that is what I think we should forgive him of... He has aggravated me as well with this, but I think it isn't to late for him to change... And anyways, even if he doesn't want to change, we should still give him advice... Maybe he'll take it one day... Sure he has never taken our advice, but that doesn't mean we should be so rude....

I just don't like how you all insult him AGAIN for things you already insulted him 1 and a half months ago... I do not like that, and I cannot stand that... it is just being immature...

We are TPU members... We shouldn't be doing this at all... Give him advice or shut up... don't start insulting him personally... Sure you can get irritated if he chooses to buy something against our recommendation again, but until then, don't post if it is not to help, because if you haven'[t noticed, that is what we do


----------



## Darren (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually knew how this thread was going to turn out, so I deliberately didn't give U2Konline any technical advice judging from his numerous previous threads I knew that he had no intention of buying a rig and if he did it wouldn't resemble any of our recommendations.

You'd think that if you're not willing to consider recommendations you'd build the rig or buy a rig without creating a thread. Plenty of people go off to PC World and just buy PCs without seeking advice from a forum, I do not see why he doesn't do the same if he doesn't like our recommendations. - its not like we are unreasonable, our advice is usually within his budget and consists of technology from this decade.

I still stand by my morals, U2K is a troll if I call him anything less it would be against my morals.


Edit:



u2konline said:


> Wasting money? Um not really, because i don't go around spending 300 or 600 dollars on a card, and neither do i get rid of the stuff i buy.




Knowone recommended that you spend "300 or 600 dollars" on a video card. We recommended low and midranged video cards worthy of 2009 gaming, most of which were under $100!

Good luck with your PCI gaming, hopefully when the aliens attack your planet has the technolgy to fight them off


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

everyone, just stop with the insults. if you think his threads are worthless, just stay out of them.

asking someones opinion, and then ignoring it is not against any rules btw - so he can ask for advice, and then chose something different as many times as he wants.

Personal insults on the other hand, are not allowed. if you think someone is breaking forum rules, hit the report post button. Adding fuel to the fire by throwing insults in, is only going to get YOU in trouble.

(This post is not aimed at any one person. If you immediately feel guilty or outraged, it probably applies to you more)


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 1, 2009)

*First*

Hold up, i am not sure if Darren is reading, who knows. Because i made this thread 4-19-2009 and i bought this rig which i am using now:
http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=ET1161-05

*04-20-2009, 04:53 PM* Thats that day and time i bought the AMD system, which again i am using now. I bought it from best buy for 317 dollars the next day. So please read before making a comment. And you also need to stop calling me a troll, because if you knew who i was lol you would take back what you said. Don't judge people you don't know. Lets just say, everyone offline and even tho close to me online, have respect for me, for reasons haha. 

*Second*
There is nothing wrong with buying pre-built. You can't say things like " Oh i shouldn't be on this forum because everyone here only builds" Well that wouldn't make any sense because doesn't matter which forum i go to, pretty much every one builds, from forums like *Guru3d, futuremark, rage3d, overclocking.net, techspot*.

But the truth is, all because everyone buys high end video cards and builds computer, doesn't mean the rest of the of the world have too. I can buy whatever i damn well please, its my money and besides i support retail stores. I have been doing so for years and i also help people get jobs at retail stores. But besides the point, i always respected prebuilt computers. I don't strive on having the best hardware, i never did, i buy what i want, there is a difference. 

*3rd*I never really ask for advice on this forum or anywhere else. I ask a question. Now in this case , i ask everyone which is the better system to buy a *Dual core or the AMD system*? I was going to buy the Intel Dual core, however i made it clear that the guy who was selling it , only gave me a 2 week warranty. And the computer was dirty. I am not buying a system ( anymore ) which is used and only has a 2 week warranty and was dirty.
So i went to best buy , seen a rig i wanted, which is brand new and i have a 2 year warranty on it and i am very happy with what i bought. Yea yea i could bought the AMD Dual core, which was 50 dollars more, but i only wanted to spend *$300* for personal reasons. 

*4th* I have been using my Gateway Pentium III since 1999-2008, and i never had USB 2.0 before, not to mention a PCIE slot. I just wanted a computer that was faster and way more powerful then the Pentium III i had and well thats what i got now. I am very happy with my new system, it does everything i want in a gaming desktop computer. It has the speed, the HDD, the slots, the sound, the ports, etc. I can game just fine with my rig and the fact that i am using PCI cards and still get a good framerate in games is amazing. 

*5th* I don't care about getting 60 or more frames in games. If i get 20-30 all the time, i am happy with that. Funny tho, in most games i play now, i get between 30-60 and sometimes 150-280 frames and this is with PCI cards. So i got more than i wanted 

*6TH* Alright for the last time i am not a troll. Most people don't like me because of my views on various subjects. But the last time i checked, even tho we all are the same, we do not think the same, and even tho i am not from this country, the last time i checked, this is a free country right? Oh well its not. I get hated on because i game with PCI cards haahah. 
Relax people, its just a video card  

*7th/Final*

With my new sytem(AMD) i have 3 PCIE slots, one of them being PCIX16. And i already made it clear that i am moving away from PCI cards(with this system) and i will start using PCIE cards. I am buying 3 cards in order, the 4350, 9500GT and the Visiontek 4670. What can i say, i like buying more than one card. 

Now with the Quad Core, i plan to turn the system into the Ultimate PCI system, Yes i am a true PCI gamer. Also, i didn't spend all that money on all my pci cards just to sell them or give them away or throw them away. I like PCI cards, so i want to continue using them. 
So what better way to use them , buy a new rig and use them for that rig. The Quad core is only for older games and *games that does not work on my system now using Vista*, thats why i plan to use XP on the Quad.  And yes i am buying more PCI cards, starting with the 8600GT by Albatron and Sparkle 9500GT and whatever else comes out. 

*The bottom line:*

I don't like High end video cards and i do not want to build computers, i am just not into that sort of stuff. Because like i said, all because the rest of the world is doing whatever, doesn't mean i have to take part in it.  So relax and let people enjoy whatever they want. 

*The bottom line 2:*

I like to buy more than one video card, i always been that way its not a big deal. And just in case one game doesn't work with one game, well you go to the other card. Wasting money? Um not really, because i don't go around spending 300 or 600 dollars on a card, and neither do i get rid of the stuff i buy. I keep everything, well my Pentium III is gone, but it went to someone good , for good use. 

Peace and keep it cool and enjoy life


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 1, 2009)

why not 2 4670 and go crossfire?well have fun being a pci gamer,someone will do it somepoint i guess so why not start the era in the forum =p


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> *First*
> 
> Hold up, i am not sure if Darren is reading, who knows. Because i made this thread 4-19-2009 and i bought this rig which i am using now:
> http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=ET1161-05
> ...



Is It possible that you'll buy a machine built by someone else?
you know? It's still prebuilt? But not branded eg.eMachines...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> *First*
> 
> Hold up, i am not sure if Darren is reading, who knows. Because i made this thread 4-19-2009 and i bought this rig which i am using now:
> http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=ET1161-05
> ...



See that is why you irritate people...

1. You can play Windows XP games on Windows 7! switch to windows 7 and you won't need 2 rigs...

2. No way is it smart to buy pre-built... but if you choose so, I am still there to help... Or if you want me to build it for you and give you 3 years warranty for everything for a cheaper price, I can build you something much better!

3. If you don't like high frame rates, there are programs that help lower them... You can just choose at what frame rate you want it, or at what interval of frame rates...

With the money you save by buying from someone who builds, you can give that money to retail stores to support them... You'll be helping them way more since they'll get even more $$ then if you had bought from them... OR you can give it to the poor, but it seems you prefer that Big companies become bigger because of people's ignorance instead of helping the poor, but whatever...

I suggest you sell everything you have for a computer and we can start from 0... Then either you can buy a good pre-built from a retail store, or you can let someone else build it for you, or you could build it yourself... For example, I can give you a 3 year warranty, and for additional years, you'd have to pay  I will pay shipping and whatnot!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I suggest you sell everything you have for a computer and we can start from 0...



Alright i think this discussion is pretty much done 








I am very happy with my AMD single core processor and i will be happy with my Gateway Quad Core. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## hat (Jun 1, 2009)

If you are buying a computer for yourself, it is in no way an intelligent move to buy a prebuilt when you are confident in your abilities to buy parts and create a custom computer. Your BIOS isn't locked, you don't have to use shitty proprietaty hardware, and, best of all, you don't get the stupid pre-loaded OS with a billion terrabytes worth of bloatware on it.

Secondly, as a gamer, it is in no way an intelligent move to buy multiple different video cards. If I want some really nice gaming performance, I will buy a HD4770 or HD4830 and spend about $100, not get a 9400gt, then a 9500gt then a 9600gt and get worse performance while spending almost twice the amount of money.

U2k, do you not understand that if you drop all the money you plan on spending on those various video cards on ONE video card of equivilent value, you will get superior performance in every game, no matter wether it's optomized to run on Nvidia cards OR AMD video cards? Buying 3 weak video cards for the price of one strong video card makes no sense. 





Also, about the 2 computers available to you: You said your new AMD computer came with a warranty of one month, and the Intel computer came with a warranty of two weeks, correct? Well whoop de doo, you got two more weeks of warranty than you could have had with the much faster computer, congradulations. How do you feel now that your super extra special long one month warranty is up? Secondly, about the "dirty" issue. If you opened your computer today, it will be dusty. Dust is a constant: it is always there. Everything gets dusty, unless you put it in some sort of specially sealed dust-free room, which I doubt you have. When your computer does inevitabally get dusty, there is a 5 dollar solution: a can of compressed air. All you have to do is hold the fan blade down to prevent it from moving and blow the heatsink out, it's that easy. If you have an air compressor, that's even better since it blows with much more force than a can of compressed air. Just hold the fan down and press the button... it's that easy.


----------



## Katanai (Jun 2, 2009)

hat said:


> If you are buying a computer for yourself, it is in no way an intelligent move to buy a prebuilt when you are confident in your abilities to buy parts and create a custom computer. Your BIOS isn't locked, you don't have to use shitty proprietaty hardware, and, best of all, you don't get the stupid pre-loaded OS with a billion terrabytes worth of bloatware on it.
> 
> Secondly, as a gamer, it is in no way an intelligent move to buy multiple different video cards. If I want some really nice gaming performance, I will buy a HD4770 or HD4830 and spend about $100, not get a 9400gt, then a 9500gt then a 9600gt and get worse performance while spending almost twice the amount of money.
> 
> ...




Dude don't feed the troll.


It's freaking obvious from his posts he's a freaking troll.


"I like to buy 3 different weak video cards just because you guys said I should buy a good one."




I mean come on! It can't get any more obvious than that...


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2009)

But it's fun... >_<


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok u2k, you are starting to disgust me... You say you want to support retail stores, I say, why not give the retail stores the money you saved? instead of making 50$ of you, they'd make 100! Because obviously you prefer give $$ to the one who don't need it... What next donation your going to make is going to be to Warren Buffet or Bill Gates?

You say you don't want to put the rig together even though you know how to and all... I propose that I do it for you, save you money, and make a rig that lasts longer for you! You refuse anything of the sort with no reason...

You give us the reason that you are buying 2+ GPUs, we tell you a better solution.. what you don't listen...

WTH MAN????????

I really want to help you, but you make it nearly impossible! I knew you were somewhat like that, but I had faith in you that if I prove you wrong, that there is NOOO reason to buy pre-built that is branded, that you might change your mind... I defended you when everyone was against you...... So will you do us all a favor and save some of your money?

Sell whatever you have (except screen, dvd burner, keyboard, mouse) for 100$+ or something... you know that single core AMD rig you bought? I bet people would hesitate to buy it even if you priced it at 100$.... 

Then with the 500$ budget you originally had, plus the 100$, it makes a 600$ budget... with that, we can definitively make you a great rig... or else we can make one with 500$ and you'll be able to give 100$ to those multi-billion dollar companies you like so much



u2k's PM:


> Thats the whole point in running a business. I can run any game right now um but crysis on this amd system and still get 20-30 frames with a pci card. Should be even better once i get a new pcie card. But prebuilt is good and i don't mind helping out retail stores which i have been doing since i was 10 years old.
> 
> And i also help people get jobs at retail stores, people who i know who have no money or anything really, but their lives. Buying a computer or building one, its no big deal, you guys are too focus on the material things in life haha, you need to focus your attention on more important things in this world. Not everyone strives for the best and greatest hardware and not everyone have to do what everyone else does. I damn sure don't. I am 27 years old and i am a very serious person, and i take my life very serious, thus my way of thinking is completely different than most folks and the way i lived my life is on a whole different level man hahaha.
> 
> ...



Why don't you freaking give them your money instead of giving 99% to multi-billionaires and 1% to the people you want to help like wth? Don't you understand you can save over 100$?

You are saying "I don't mind my money being stolen my people richer than I can ever imagine, all I care about is the 1 cent out of 500$ I gave someone by buying from where they work!"

Do you even realize it or are you just ignorant and irrational?





___


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> You say you don't want to put the rig together even though you know how to and all



Yes i know how to put a rig together and take it apart. This emachine computer when i first bought it, i took everything apart and i put everything back. So if i want to order parts and build a rig, i am pretty sure i can do it. Its really 2+2, nothing is complex about it. I just don't want to do it lol.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Yes i know how to put a rig together and take it apart. This emachine computer when i first bought it, i took everything apart and i put everything back. So if i want to order parts and build a rig, i am pretty sure i can do it. Its really 2+2, nothing is complex about it. I just don't want to do it lol.



Why aren't you commenting about the rest huh? Even though your reasons are real bad not to build one yourself... especially that pre-builts are, IMO harder to dis-assemble or re-assemble...

You could save sooo much money by doing that and with that money, you can help others much better... did you know that?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 2, 2009)

IMO he wants to feed the rich guys from OEM. IMO also thats very, very stupid


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> IMO he wants to feed the rich guys from OEM. IMO also thats very, very stupid



Even if he wanted to, he could give them more money by giving them what $$ he saved instead


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Why aren't you commenting about the rest huh?



I have my reasons, but i am not allowed to discuss it. But i will say this, it sounds like you have a problem with rich folks or certain computer manufacturers, you need to keep comments like that to yourself. Not all rich folks or multi millionaires or billionaires are the same way , and as someone who owns several businesses, you really have no idea how a company works. Retail stores, online stores, doesn't matter, [We] all are on the same path, to unite each other and to work together. Don't be against something that is good. 

Take good care.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I have my reasons, but i am not allowed to discuss it. But i will say this, it sounds like you have a problem with rich folks or certain computer manufacturers, you need to keep comments like that to yourself. Not all rich folks or multi millionaires or billionaires are the same way , and as someone who owns several businesses, you really have no idea how a company works. Retail stores, online stores, doesn't matter, [We] all are on the same path, to unite each other and to work together. Don't be against something that is good.
> 
> Take good care.



is he kidding me? So you prefer to give money to other businesses the people who actually need it?

You, sir, prefer to let someone die out of hunger and instead give it to rich people... I love your logic

I do not have a problem with rich people or computer manufacturers... I have a problem with you giving them your money and basically waste your money on them instead of doing something more intelligent with your money...


----------



## Darren (Jun 2, 2009)

N-ster, let it go.

If he was a spam bot you wouldn't argue with his logic because he would be only a few lines of code.

I guess the spambots are more sophisticated these days, but they still output spam regardless of their complexity.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2009)

The petty little argument will stop now before I have to do things I don't want to do. n-ster, you have made your point, because someone cannot or doesn't want to go along with you doesn't give you the right to keep going in circles over it.  Leave the thread immediately.  As for the rest of you this thread may as well be closed.  When questions are asked by the original poster of the thread you can give an answer based upon the questions asked, it is called STAYING ON TOPIC. 

Now I ask you kindly to all have a good looks at techPowerUp! rules and guidelines for a refresher on proper posting etiquette.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> The petty little argument will stop now before I have to do things I don't want to do. n-ster, you have made your point, because someone cannot or doesn't want to go along with you doesn't give you the right to keep going in circles over it.  Leave the thread immediately.  As for the rest of you this thread may as well be closed.  When questions are asked by the original poster of the thread you can give an answer based upon the questions asked, it is called STAYING ON TOPIC.
> 
> Now I ask you kindly to all have a good looks at techPowerUp! rules and guidelines for a refresher on proper posting etiquette.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14



Erocker its not a big deal. I have this same problem on every computerforum i go too, guru3d they have kinda lighten up because they know i never listen to anyone, so why bother. But it was much much worse over at futuremark, trust me. 

For years now, people seem to dislike shopping at retail stores. Whatever its because its expensive or something else, there is always a issue with it. If someone doesn't shop online, they have that right and choice. 

Anyways, you can closed this thread if you want, i am going to continue to buy whatever i want and thats pretty much it. What i am going to do tho, is stop telling people what i bought on this forum and a few others. 

peace


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2009)

Well then don't expect to get too much advice. You've proven many times over that you're going to do whatever your first thought was, rather than listen to what pretty much 100% of this forum tells you what is the best thing to do.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> For years now, people seem to dislike shopping at retail stores. Whatever its because its expensive or something else, there is always a issue with it. If someone doesn't shop online, they have that right and choice.



Cost and variety are why online shopping has started to take over retail stores. Everything at your fingertips for a low price, what's not to like?



u2konline said:


> Anyways, you can closed this thread if you want, i am going to continue to buy whatever i want and thats pretty much it. What i am going to do tho, is stop telling people what i bought on this forum and a few others.
> 
> peace



Please, please do, there's enough of these threads now and like it or not it won't stop if you keep posting that. Unless it's high end or you are working off recommendations, don't bother it will just cause problems.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Erocker its not a big deal. I have this same problem on every computerforum i go too, guru3d they have kinda lighten up because they know i never listen to anyone, so why bother. But it was much much worse over at futuremark, trust me.
> 
> For years now, people seem to dislike shopping at retail stores. Whatever its because its expensive or something else, there is always a issue with it. If someone doesn't to shop online, they have that right and choice.
> 
> ...



I am sorry if I offended you... it was not my intention... I just didn't understand your logic and I got carried away I am sorry, and I hope you will not stop posting stuff because of me... If I find a good pre-built comp that can be bought from a retail store in the 500$ budget that you told me, I will inform you... Will you consider Dell? does it have to be a quad-core? Most of the time, it is wiser to go with a good Dual-core and better GPU... I encourage you to make another thread, or to ask privately people's help...

I will not do this again I am sorry... Please forgive my brief irritated period

EDIT: I suggest we go against our usual thinking and help him the way he wants to be helped...


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> EDIT: I suggest we go against our usual thinking and help him the way he wants to be helped...



Won't happen. Look at you yourself, you started in this thread by defending him and then began attacking him based off logical inconsistencies he insists on (I've been there too don't worry). No no the only way this can end is if U2K stops telling us about his rig, or asking us what he should get. He should know this by now as he's said other forums are the same way, but some are hard to teach.....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> they have kinda lighten up because they know i never listen to anyone, so why bother. But it was much much worse over at futuremark, trust me.



Ok, quick question before this thread gets locked. I'm just curious as to why you ask for help if you aren't going to take it?
Seems kinda redundant, don't you think?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Ok, quick question before this thread gets locked. I'm just curious as to why you ask for help if you aren't going to take it?
> Seems kinda redundant, don't you think?



It is but so is asking that question, trust me when I say it's been done before. Logic has no home here, move on lest the madness take you. I once saw a specter muttering to themselves in the halls of TPU "two cards, they both suck, single core, says it's awesome, but I said, wait no, where am I, what time is it..." There is no answer that can sooth you, there is only darkness.......


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Won't happen. Look at you yourself, you started in this thread by defending him and then began attacking him based off logical inconsistencies he insists on (I've been there too don't worry). No no the only way this can end is if U2K stops telling us about his rig, or asking us what he should get. He should know this by now as he's said other forums are the same way, but some are hard to teach.....



I object to that thinking... We are at TPU... I will not ignore someone who does need help (whether he knows it or not)...  I will try to find him what he wants with the criteria that he gives me... I will not aggravate myself if he does not choose what I offer him...

From now on, I suggest we stay on topic or not post... Mods have repetitively warned us about this

ON-TOPIC: I will ask you, u2k, about your monitor's max res...

Also, I will ask you what you use your computer for? is it only gaming, or would there be some programs you use that would truly benefit from a quad-core? I doubt that since you said yourself that until now, the PIII had satisfied you needs as well as the single-core AMD, so I highly suggest a dual-core


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 2, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> It is but so is asking that question, trust me when I say it's been done before. Logic has no home here, move on lest the madness take you. I once saw a specter muttering to themselves "two cards, they both suck, single core, says it's awesome, but I said, wait no where am I, what time is it..." There is no answer that can sooth you, there is only darkness.......



True. I guess we know what to do now when he posts another thread asking for help...


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I object to that thinking... We are at TPU... I will not ignore someone who does need help (whether he knows it or not)...  I will try to find him what he wants with the criteria that he gives me... I will not aggravate myself if he does not choose what I offer him...
> 
> From now on, I suggest we stay on topic or not post... Mods have repetitively warned us about this
> 
> ...



Do a search of U2K's posts, read the rest of this thread. You cannot help him, he does not want your help, I cannot make this any clearer. Go if you must, I will not follow, the madness will take you.......


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> The petty little argument will stop now before I have to do things I don't want to do. n-ster, you have made your point, because someone cannot or doesn't want to go along with you doesn't give you the right to keep going in circles over it.  Leave the thread immediately.  As for the rest of you this thread may as well be closed.  When questions are asked by the original poster of the thread you can give an answer based upon the questions asked, it is called STAYING ON TOPIC.
> 
> Now I ask you kindly to all have a good looks at techPowerUp! rules and guidelines for a refresher on proper posting etiquette.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14


.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> The petty little argument will stop now before I have to do things I don't want to do. n-ster, you have made your point, because someone cannot or doesn't want to go along with you doesn't give you the right to keep going in circles over it.  *Leave the thread immediately*.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess if we keep this peaceful, its fine by me and i will answer the questions but you should already know how i am. 



farlex85 said:


> Cost and variety are why online shopping has started to take over retail stores.


Really? I haven't notice. Retail stores are still strong tho and more are being created. Walmart is planning to open up about 160 stores nationwide. Which is good, because it will create more jobs.  I think its pretty even up if you ask me, online stores and retail stores are both doing good. Online may be up a bit over retail stores, but its not a big deal. Retail stores aren't going to disappear. 



farlex85 said:


> Everything at your fingertips for a low price, what's not to like?


Well i have very little patience for " material things ". So i never like the idea of shopping online anyway, meaning i like driving to the store and buying whatever i need, only takes 10 mins tops. And plus i just don't like buying online, seems bored to me. Also, i don't use credit cards, or cards in general and i don't have a checking/banking account and i never will. I use money orders and i use cash. 



n-ster said:


> I am sorry if I offended you



You haven't offended me haha, people have been talking sh** to me for years online, hasn't faze me one bit. You don't have to apologize, i am not bother by words. 



n-ster said:


> If I find a good pre-built comp that can be bought from a retail store in the 500$ budget that you told me, I will inform you



Ok but see here is the problem. I already know what computer i am buying next. And i will not change my choice for anyone for any reason. I didn't ask anyone for help on my secondary rig, i just told you guys what i was buying. Remember that. 

*This is the computer i am buying next, it has everything i wanted in a gateway/Intel/secondary computer and no other computer has the stuff in that rig:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjOf4n6Nr2M



n-ster said:


> Will you consider Dell?


Already had a dell, dell options/bios and overall setup is too confusing, so no. 



n-ster said:


> Does it have to be a quad-core?


At the moment, no. But i am aiming for a Quad core, because its the only computer i found from gateway at the cheapest price, so Quad core, hey i am not complaining. 



n-ster said:


> Most of the time, it is wiser to go with a good Dual-core and better GPU]


There is no dual core around by gateway at the moment. And what do you mean a better GPU? I plan to use the Gateway Quad core and turn it into a PCI gamer machine. I plan to use pci only in that machine with Windows XP Pro edition SP2. 



A Cheese Danish said:


> I'm just curious as to why you ask for help if you aren't going to take it? Seems kinda redundant, don't you think?



If you read the first page of this thread, i never did ask for help on what system to buy in general, i said what is the better system to buy, meaning powerful wise. 
I didn't buy the dual core which is more powerful because of the lame warranty and dirty used machine. So i bought the AMD brand new 2 year warranty system for 300. 



n-ster said:


> ON-TOPIC: I will ask you, u2k, about your monitor's max res



On this computer its 1280x1024. And something you need to know, i only plan to game at 1280x1024 forever and i do not like LCD montiors. I only use CRT monitors.
The monitor i am using now i bought from a thift store for 15 dollars, amazing monitor IMO. 



n-ster said:


> Also, I will ask you what you use your computer for? is it only gaming, or would there be some programs you use that would truly benefit from a quad-core?



I use my computer for firstly gaming, and apps, and websites, etc. Pretty much everything. 
For the Quad core, same thing, only difference older games and games that do not work on vista.



n-ster said:


> I doubt that since you said yourself that until now, the PIII had satisfied you needs as well as the single-core AMD, so I highly suggest a dual-core



This AMD machine has been a dream, its super fast and gaming is wonderful and having USB 2.0 is great. Gaming will be better once i pick up some PCIE cards tho. But anyways, there is no dual core gateway around, so i will pick up the Quad core.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't I post a warning about continuing this argument?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 2, 2009)

even on tpu u see some1 make an AWFUL pc purchase


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Didn't I post a warning about continuing this argument?



What argument?
Nobody is having a argument, he asked a few questions and i answer them. Nobody is fighting in the thread.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 2, 2009)

You know what, i think its time someone closed this thread. I know what i am going to do now, 
peace everyone.


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2009)

It would be wiser to put whatever PCI card you have in your AMD computer and use whatever PCI-E card you are getting in your new Gateway Quad core computer. It will be much faster. That way, the AMD computer will be much better suited for old games and the Intel computer will be much better suited for new games.


----------



## iandh (Jun 2, 2009)

hat said:


> It would be wiser to put whatever PCI card you have in your AMD computer and use whatever PCI-E card you are getting in your new Gateway Quad core computer. It will be much faster. That way, the AMD computer will be much better suited for old games and the Intel computer will be much better suited for new games.



Yes, that is the most logical/effective way to go.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 2, 2009)

hat said:


> It would be wiser to put whatever PCI card you have in your AMD computer and use whatever PCI-E card you are getting in your new Gateway Quad core computer. It will be much faster. That way, the AMD computer will be much better suited for old games and the Intel computer will be much better suited for new games.


+1 to that, u2k, if you don't take that advice then DON'T TELL US! You'll only make people angry. 

Also, people stop responding to this thread please, _it should've died long ago_ (and I know I'm being hipocritical posting in it, but how else will I tell people to stop?!)

/thread


----------

